# Bomba Salvini :“ possibile accordo con M5S “



## Super_Lollo (14 Marzo 2018)

Matteo Salvini sgancia una bomba sul panorama politico italiano : “ possibile un accordo con il M5S sia per le camere che per il resto “.
Berlusconi su tutte le furie “ piuttosto andiamo con i DEM e con il Pd . Apertura si 5stelle ? Si per lanciarli dalla finestra “ .

Giorni caldissimi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Marzo 2018)

Silviooooooo lo senti il pavimento che trema???? E la morte politica che arriva ????? La sentiiii ????


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Matteo Salvini sgancia una bomba sul panorama politico italiano : “ possibile un accordo con il M5S sia per le camere che per il resto “.
> Berlusconi su tutte le furie “ piuttosto andiamo con i DEM e con il Pd . Apertura si 5stelle ? Si per lanciarli dalla finestra “ .
> 
> Giorni caldissimi.



Mamma mia, governo di estremisti. Le cose peggiori si stanno avverando, ahimè...


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2018)

Speriamo bene. Anche se io penso che l'alleanza non sarà duratura, ma fatta solo per fare una legge elettorale per delle elezioni anticipate.


----------



## Milanista (14 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Silviooooooo lo senti il pavimento che trema???? E la morte politica che arriva ????? La sentiiii ????



Speriamo!


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Marzo 2018)

Tutta tattica, salvini sta cercando di far fare qualche errore a Berlusconi secondo me

La telefonata di oggi tra Salvini e di maio era per la presidenza delle camere, poca roba, e secondo me sotto sotto pure Berlusconi sa che ottenere un sostegno esterno dal m5s è l'unica cosa fattibile, anche perché in caso di ritorno alle urne forza Italia scompare, deve accettare qualsiasi cosa che possa evitarlo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, governo di estremisti. Le cose peggiori si stanno avverando, ahimè...



Sarà, dal mio punto di vista di estremista in questi anni abbiamo avuto le leggi ad personam di Berlusconi, l'insediamento della corruzione istituzionalizzata portata avanti sia dal centrodestra che dalla sinistra, i conflitti d'interesse sbattuti in faccia agli italiani, la legge Fornero, i quasi 10 anni di governi non eletti democraticamente, l'immigrazione selvaggia, la Jus soli, il precariato istituzionalizzato,
i regali alle banche con le imprese e i cittadini in difficoltà, privati di finanziamenti o vessati con tassi anatocistici se non usurari, l'imparzialità d'informazione... devo continuare?


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sarà, dal mio punto di vista di estremista in questi anni abbiamo avuto le leggi ad personam di Berlusconi, l'insediamento della corruzione istituzionalizzata portata avanti sia dal centrodestra che dalla sinistra, i conflitti d'interesse sbattuti in faccia agli italiani, la legge Fornero, i quasi 10 anni di governi non eletti democraticamente, l'immigrazione selvaggia, la Jus soli, il precariato istituzionalizzato,
> i regali alle banche con le imprese e i cittadini in difficoltà, privati di finanziamenti o vessati con tassi anatocistici se non usurari, l'imparzialità d'informazione... devo continuare?


Infatti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2018)

Berlusconi oggi ha parlato come se fosse un segretario del PD. Che schifo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Marzo 2018)

Spero che facciano di tutto per eliminare il nano


----------



## James45 (15 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Silviooooooo lo senti il pavimento che trema???? E la morte politica che arriva ????? La sentiiii ????



"Nessun inciucio" (Cit.)


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Marzo 2018)

Iiiinciucioooooo ahahahhah


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, governo di estremisti. Le cose peggiori si stanno avverando, ahimè...



Mi chiedo di cosa ti occupi per pensare questo..vedi meglio il governo di inciucio tra i vassalli della germania PD e FI? Per vedere l'Italia non solo morire (probabile anche con Lega e M5S) ma morire pure umiliata?

Per me sono più estremisti quelli che non cambiano mai idee e politiche anche a fronte del fallimento evidente di esse

Ricordo le campane a lutto in america 18 mesi fa dopo l'elezione di Trump, che avrebbe rovinato l'america rispetto a Obama e la Cornuta...poi leggi i dati sull'economia USA e ti rendi conto di quanto erano stonate quelle paure...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Marzo 2018)

vogliono cambiare legge elettorale e poi si ritorna al voto
ma il vecchiaccio già piange all'idea

visto che a lui gli va bene solo una legge incostituzionale !


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo di cosa ti occupi per pensare questo..vedi meglio il governo di inciucio tra i vassalli della germania PD e FI? Per vedere l'Italia non solo morire (probabile anche con Lega e M5S) ma morire pure umiliata?
> 
> Per me sono più estremisti quelli che non cambiano mai idee e politiche anche a fronte del fallimento evidente di esse
> 
> Ricordo le campane a lutto in america 18 mesi fa dopo l'elezione di Trump, che avrebbe rovinato l'america rispetto a Obama e la Cornuta...poi leggi i dati sull'economia USA e ti rendi conto di quanto erano stonate quelle paure...



Purtroppo molti parlano di politica su sentito dire, senza essere aggiornati sulle dinamiche del momento e senza premurarsi di farlo, dei tifosi in pratica.

Alla Merkel, fortunatamente non con le bombe, ma con le armi del 21 secolo, i mercati finanziari, è riuscito quello in cui Hitler aveva fallito, sottomettere e controllare il resto d'Europa.

Però il vento in Europa sta cambiando velocemente, la Germania imponendo la sua folle e egocentrica dittatura finanziaria, tarata solo sulla sua economia e non sulle esigenze del resto dell'Unione, si stà trovando sempre più isolata, Negli altri paesi Europei si affermano sempre più le destre sociali con la loro visione indipendista sugli affari interni dei paesi, in quanto le sinistre, avvelenate dal neo liberismo, hanno perso il contatto con i cittadini e sugli stessi nobili principi di solidarietà sociale su cui basava la loro ideologia. Faccio notare che la Germania e il resto dell'Europa che la sostiene stà anche avendo parecchie scintille pure con USA e Russia... ditemi se è poco o se è moderazione...

Un ulteriore governo PD, ancor peggio di un governo FI, che comunque restano entrambi schieramenti fuori dall'attualità sociale, ci terrebbe fortemente ancorati in una posizione supina verso i Tedeschi, però la Germania non è direttamente attaccabile da nessuno, invece l'ancella Italia resterebbe una succolenta preda per mandare messaggi alla Merkel, la quale fra l'altro probabilmente se ne disinteresserebbe tranquillamente. Naturalmente parlo di attacchi sull'economia, non militari


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Purtroppo molti parlano di politica su sentito dire, senza essere aggiornati sulle dinamiche del momento e senza premurarsi di farlo, dei tifosi in pratica.
> 
> Alla Merkel, fortunatamente non con le bombe, ma con le armi del 21 secolo, i mercati finanziari, è riuscito quello in cui Hitler aveva fallito, sottomettere e controllare il resto d'Europa.
> 
> ...



Teniamo presente che la posizione tedesca nei confronti di USA e Russia ha due problemi:
Dal lato americano la mortificazione di metà europa crea problemi al loro export; dal lato russo la folle politica di sanzioni è inaccettabile (e anche qui ovviamente ne paghiamo noi parte dei costi)

Il punto corretto per me è solo uno: o l'Europa consenta all'Italia di prosperare oppure bisogna chiamarsene fuori..non vedo il motivo per cui dobbiamo accettare supinamente la morte del paese in nome di non si sa bene quale ideologia..


----------



## DrHouse (15 Marzo 2018)

il PD è giusto che stia all'opposizione, così come è sacrosanto che la politica la smetta di dare corda a Berlusconi, ancor di più quella di centrodestra.

per quanto non ne sia felice, Lega e 5Stelle hanno preso il 50% dei consensi, e facciano il governo e qualche manovra comune.
non credo riescano a durare chissà quanto.

ovviamente credo riescano a fare qualche taglio anti casta (devo riconoscerlo a loro), mentre non so quanto possano riuscire in altro.
chiaramente spero per l'Italia che ciò che possano fare sia utile e giusto, parlerà il lavoro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Teniamo presente che la posizione tedesca nei confronti di USA e Russia ha due problemi:
> Dal lato americano la mortificazione di metà europa crea problemi al loro export; dal lato russo la folle politica di sanzioni è inaccettabile (e anche qui ovviamente ne paghiamo noi parte dei costi)
> 
> Il punto corretto per me è solo uno: o l'Europa consenta all'Italia di prosperare oppure bisogna chiamarsene fuori..non vedo il motivo per cui dobbiamo accettare supinamente la morte del paese in nome di *non si sa bene quale ideologia..*



In effetti l'ideologia è ben chiara, è stata più volte ribadita da tutta l'elite europea, i mercati finanziari, non produttivi, devono imporre una dittatura sovranazionale, sulla base di numeri e politiche di cui sono autoreferenti, senza alcuna interferenza da parte del mondo produttivo ne tanto meno delle esigenze di benessere delle varie comunità nazionali.
In Italia la cosa è aggravata dal fatto che le poche briciole di risorse liquide che lasciano all'economia reale vengono ulteriormente erose da corruzione, incompetenza e pachidermia delle istituzioni.


----------



## MasterGorgo (15 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Purtroppo molti parlano di politica su sentito dire, senza essere aggiornati sulle dinamiche del momento e senza premurarsi di farlo, dei tifosi in pratica.
> 
> Alla Merkel, fortunatamente non con le bombe, ma con le armi del 21 secolo, i mercati finanziari, è riuscito quello in cui Hitler aveva fallito, sottomettere e controllare il resto d'Europa.
> 
> ...



Il debito pubblico dell'Italia, indipendentemente da governi o assi europee, é tranquilllamente alla portata di manovre finanziarie speculative quindi non siamo nella posizione di aver voce in capitolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Il debito pubblico dell'Italia, indipendentemente da governi o assi europee, é tranquilllamente alla portata di manovre finanziarie speculative quindi non siamo nella posizione di aver voce in capitolo.



Questo perché non abbiamo una moneta sovrana


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In effetti l'ideologia è ben chiara, è stata più volte ribadita da tutta l'elite europea, i mercati finanziari, non produttivi, devono imporre una dittatura sovranazionale, sulla base di numeri e politiche di cui sono autoreferenti, senza alcuna interferenza da parte del mondo produttivo ne tanto meno delle esigenze di benessere delle varie comunità nazionali.
> In Italia la cosa è aggravata dal fatto che le poche briciole di risorse liquide che lasciano all'economia reale vengono ulteriormente erose da corruzione, incompetenza e pachidermia delle istituzioni.



Sono d'accordo con te, io mi riferivo a quello che viene dato in pasto alla gente, ovvero la famigerata europa dei popoli che suona bene, ma nei fatti non si capisce cosa può interessare davvero alla gente che non arriva a fine mese o non vede un futuro


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Marzo 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Il debito pubblico dell'Italia, indipendentemente da governi o assi europee, é tranquilllamente alla portata di manovre finanziarie speculative quindi non siamo nella posizione di aver voce in capitolo.



Sicuramente, pertanto occorre uscire al più presto da questa situazione di emergenza, eventualmente ritornando a stampare la nostra moneta, in più il debito pubblico deve tornare in Italia,
ricordiamoci che il nostro enorme debito, un incudine sulla testa degli italiani, foraggia ricchezze private,
dandogli enorme potere non controllabile dalle istituzioni, per giunta nemmeno italiane.


----------



## Milanforever63 (15 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo di cosa ti occupi per pensare questo..vedi meglio il governo di inciucio tra i vassalli della germania PD e FI? Per vedere l'Italia non solo morire (probabile anche con Lega e M5S) ma morire pure umiliata?
> 
> Per me sono più estremisti quelli che non cambiano mai idee e politiche anche a fronte del fallimento evidente di esse
> 
> Ricordo le campane a lutto in america 18 mesi fa dopo l'elezione di Trump, che avrebbe rovinato l'america rispetto a Obama e la Cornuta...poi leggi i dati sull'economia USA e ti rendi conto di quanto erano stonate quelle paure...



+ 1


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, io mi riferivo a quello che viene dato in pasto alla gente, ovvero la famigerata europa dei popoli che suona bene, ma nei fatti non si capisce cosa può interessare davvero alla gente che non arriva a fine mese o non vede un futuro



Perdonami se ti preciso in parte, anche perchè mi pare che le nostre idee siano in sintonia,

Non è vero che alla gente viene nascosta la verità, semplicemente si rifiutano di accettarla, sembrano dei terrapiattisti che ultimamente spopolano su You Tube. 

quando i mercati fanno cadere arbitrariamente un seppur odioso governo Berlusconi, facendoci magari un favore, involontario, non certo per gli interessi di noi cittadini, dimostrano chiaramente chi comanda.

Quando la BCE pretende da noi misure restrittive e tasse fuori da ogni logica produttiva, che porta forte sofferenza alle imprese, lo disfacimento del Welfare, pensioni, scuola e sanità in primis, a fronte di evidenti riscontri che non portano a nessun risultato nazionale, oltrettutto con un debito pubblico in continua ascesa, seppur in presenza di un avanzo primario, in pratica ci indebitiamo sempre più per pagare gli interessi, aumentando a dismisura ricchezze private non produttive, dimenticando che la finanza è una convenzione atta a far girare l'economia e pertanto il principio stesso di stato sociale, pertanto deve essere lei al servizio degli stati, non il contrario come accade ora.

Quando ancor oggi l'Europa ci chiede ulteriori tasse nel documento di programmazione economica che dovremo stilare in questi mesi.

Eppur ancora di fronte a tutte queste evidenze ben documentate, anche qui nel forum piangono le vedove dei Renzi e Berlusconi, senza nessuna argomentazione, i risultati disastrosi degli ultimi governi sono inconfutabili, l'unica loro argomentazione, impossibile per chiunque da riscontrare, è lo strillare isterico di tremende sciagure in grado di apportare le forze che vorrebbero, almeno a parole, modificare questo circolo vizioso, riportando un pò di sovranità nazionale.
Sono sinistramente simili a tanti Ruju che rimpiangono la magnificente gestione Galliani, non si sa su quali dati oggettivi.

La mia preoccupazione però è un Salvini che di fronte a tassazioni che superano il 60% parla di una flax tax al 15%, divario troppo ampio per non temere che si tratti di pura propaganda, credo che a una tassazione reale del 27/30% nessun imprenditore avrebbe da obiettare.


----------



## evangel33 (15 Marzo 2018)

Hanno passato la campagna elettorale a dire entrambi "MAI CON I GRILLINI!" e "MAI CON ALTRI PARTITI" e poi guardali come inciuciano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2018)

In realtà io non lo vedrei come un inciucio.

Si parlerebbe della prima forza politica con più voti complessivi in Italia (5S) più il primo partito della coalizione vincente, partito che ha dominato al Nord ed è passato in pochi anni dal 4% al 17%, monopolizzando anche alcune regioni rosse come l'Emilia.

Un governo 5S + Lega, per quanto a mio avviso complesso e molto poco compatibile, non sarebbe inciucio ma una lettura corretta dei risultati e del volere popolare. Un esperimento politico totalmente nuovo, fresco, che va provato prima delle inevitabili nuove elezioni tra un paio d'anni.

Inciucio a mio avviso è quando si tenta di fare governi con zombi e defunti, partiti che dal 40% sono passati al 18% o partiti di finta destra schiavi di Bruxelles che vogliono fare da stampella ai comunisti.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In realtà io non lo vedrei come un inciucio.
> 
> Si parlerebbe della prima forza politica con più voti complessivi in Italia (5S) più il primo partito della coalizione vincente, partito che ha dominato al Nord ed è passato in pochi anni dal 4% al 17%, monopolizzando anche alcune regioni rosse come l'Emilia.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Pivellino (15 Marzo 2018)

Non condivido un solo ideale con la lega di cui ho osservato la deriva a destra che aveva la sola funzione di rastrellare voti a sud. Ci sono riusciti. Per quanto mi riguarda non voglio avere a che fare niente con questi fascistelli.
Si vada al voto prima possibile.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Marzo 2018)

Ragazzi che bello vedere tante menti aperte sulla finanza l'Europa e tutto ciò che ne consegue. Mi date speranza. Iniziate a portare questi argomenti fuori parlatene con chi vi capita. Dobbiamo rivoluzionare il modo di pensare.

Io sto addirittura pensando di aprire in città un centro sociale, ma totalmente neutro da colori politici il quale scopo sarebbe principalmente quello di informare la gente, su tutto quello che sta accadendo nel mondo.


----------



## evangel33 (15 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In realtà io non lo vedrei come un inciucio.
> 
> Si parlerebbe della prima forza politica con più voti complessivi in Italia (5S) più il primo partito della coalizione vincente, partito che ha dominato al Nord ed è passato in pochi anni dal 4% al 17%, monopolizzando anche alcune regioni rosse come l'Emilia.
> 
> ...



E allora perché a Bersani, dopo il rifiuto di Grillo a trattare, dovette per forza di cose andare a patti con Berlusconi lì si parlò di inciucio? 
L'inciucio c'è solo quando lo dicono i grillini? Eh no. Non funziona più così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> E allora perché a Bersani, dopo il rifiuto di Grillo a trattare, dovette per forza di cose andare a patti con Berlusconi lì si parlò di inciucio?
> L'inciucio c'è solo quando lo dicono i grillini? Eh no. Non funziona più così.



Infatti io non sono comunque d'accordo con i proclami da "smoking bianco" 5S. Sempre detestati per questo. Entrati in politica, ora giocano alle stesse regole, per fare un governo ci vuole una maggioranza numerica. Dico solo che questa sarebbe la maggioranza giusta uscita dalle urne, che rispecchia insieme il volere di Nord e Sud.

Nelle scorse elezioni Berlusconi era quasi pari con il PD, c'era uno scenario molto diverso. Quello che fu fatto non era poi così scandaloso, considerando l'esito dalle urne. Il problema era più che altro Napolitano, il massone burattinaio.
Quel tipo di governo però adesso è stato bocciato sonoramente dalle urne. E' quindi giusto andare oltre.


----------



## evangel33 (15 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Infatti io non sono comunque d'accordo con i proclami da "smoking bianco" 5S. Sempre detestati per questo. Entrati in politica, ora giocano alle stesse regole, per fare un governo ci vuole una maggioranza numerica. Dico solo che questa sarebbe la maggioranza giusta uscita dalle urne, che rispecchia insieme il volere di Nord e Sud.
> 
> Nelle scorse elezioni Berlusconi era quasi pari con il PD, c'era uno scenario molto diverso. Quello che fu fatto non era poi così scandaloso, considerando l'esito dalle urne. Il problema era più che altro Napolitano, il massone burattinaio.
> Quel tipo di governo però adesso è stato bocciato sonoramente dalle urne. E' quindi giusto andare oltre.



Sono d'accordissimo con te e sono assolutamente convinto anche io che M5S e Lega dovrebbero fare un governo per come sono stati i risultati elettorali.
Però per 5 anni hanno scassato le balle a tutti con GOVERNO NON ELETTO DAL POPOLO! INCIUCIO! RENZUSCONI! e poi, dopo una campagna elettorale in cui si proclamavano duri e puri, eccoli qui. Si chiamano a vicenda per le poltrone di Camera e Senato. 

Benvenuti nella politica.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2018)

Per ora è un gioco delle parti, un necessario e ovvio sondaggio su una possibilità di accordo. 
Mi aspetto che Di Maio cambi posizioni, dato che è tutto e niente in perenne cambiamento come foglia al vento (tutto da mettere in discussione online, in teoria...), mentre Salvini ha idee ben definite e un elettorato che non perdonerebbe trasformismi.


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2018)

Salvini e Di Maio lo sanno benissimo che il nano e il babbeo sono finiti, di conseguenza cercheranno di fare una legge elettorale per farli fuori definitivamente. Inutile dire che altri spingeranno per evitarlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Perdonami se ti preciso in parte, anche perchè mi pare che le nostre idee siano in sintonia,
> 
> Non è vero che alla gente viene nascosta la verità, semplicemente si rifiutano di accettarla, sembrano dei terrapiattisti che ultimamente spopolano su You Tube.
> 
> ...



Parlo di dato in pasto perché il 50-60% della popolazione non è che si informa poi molto, prende per vere le parole degli "esperti"...e questi in tv e sui giornali sono tutti allineati


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Marzo 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Hanno passato la campagna elettorale a dire entrambi "MAI CON I GRILLINI!" e "MAI CON ALTRI PARTITI" e poi guardali come inciuciano.



Cosa non è chiaro in un sistema proporzionale tripolare? non ascoltate gli slogan elettorali, ma i dati di fatto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per ora è un gioco delle parti, un necessario e ovvio sondaggio su una possibilità di accordo.
> Mi aspetto che Di Maio cambi posizioni, dato che è tutto e niente in perenne cambiamento come foglia al vento (tutto da mettere in discussione online, in teoria...), mentre Salvini ha idee ben definite e *un elettorato che non perdonerebbe trasformismi*.



Tranne quello fra la Lega di Bossi e quella di Salvini... con Bossi prima trattato (giustamente) a pesci in faccia e poi spudoratamente ricandidato.

A me piace parecchio l'attuale programma politico di Salvini, ma mi fido meno di 0, già candidarsi assieme a Berlusconi, di tutt'altre vedute, inquieta parecchio, sicuro la Lega se non vinceva all'interno della sua coalizione aveva preventivato l'inciucio con il PD, ora può permettersi di fare la voce grossa, vediamo chi sono in realtà...


----------



## evangel33 (15 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cosa non è chiaro in un sistema proporzionale tripolare? non ascoltate gli slogan elettorali, ma i dati di fatto



Che chi per tutta l'ultima legislatura non ha fatto altro che urlare all'inciucio, non vada ad inciuciare. Ecco cosa non mi è chiaro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Marzo 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Che chi per tutta l'ultima legislatura non ha fatto altro che urlare all'inciucio, non vada ad inciuciare. Ecco cosa non mi è chiaro.



Dunque riparti con gli slogan...
spiegami piuttosto come dovrebbe funzionare questo sistema proporzionale tripolare (fatto appositamente da PD e FI per inciuciarsi)? facciamo elezioni una volta al mese all'infinito senza creare governi, con l'Italia che sprofonda nella melma in cui ci hanno portato PD e FI?
I programmi economici di Lega e M5S sono conciliabili, vero che sul sociale la prima ha posizioni conservatrici e l'altro progressiste , ma adesso l'emergenza è l'economia, se non si accordano tradiscono ile evidenti indicazioni dell'elettorato italiano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Che chi per tutta l'ultima legislatura non ha fatto altro che urlare all'inciucio, non vada ad inciuciare. Ecco cosa non mi è chiaro.



Inciuciare è il nano con il PD che fa di tutto per non CAMBIARE NULLA. 

Se i 5stelle con la lega fanno un programma di 10 leggi da fare subito e le fanno questo è un passo avanti di 10 anni per il nostro paese non è un inciucio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Inciuciare è il nano con il PD che fa di tutto per non CAMBIARE NULLA.
> 
> Se i 5stelle con la lega fanno un programma di 10 leggi da fare subito e le fanno questo è un passo avanti di 10 anni per il nostro paese non è un inciucio.



Esatto, se si accorderanno su dei punti che non sbugiarderanno i relativi programmi (almeno non radicalmente) non si può parlare di inciucio.
A meno che con inciucio non si definisca qualsiasi accordo, se no pure il matrimonio è un inciucio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Esatto, se si accorderanno su dei punti che non sbugiarderanno i relativi programmi (almeno non radicalmente) non si può parlare di inciucio.
> A meno che con inciucio non si definisca qualsiasi accordo, se no pure il matrimonio è un inciucio.



Nel mio immaginario utopico di politica funziona cosi : 

- faccio una campagna elettorale in cui dico x e y 
- prendo i miei voti 
- faccio le consultazioni in cui chiedo chi vuole fare x e y 
- trovo altri partiti disposti a farlo
- vado al governo e voto x e y 

La politica DOVREBBE essere facile ma non lo è perchè è contaminata dai soldi ( vedi Forza Italia e PD ) e l'unico modo per ristabilire un ordine sociale nella politica è togliere il vil denaro. 

Sai perchè Berlusconi non vuole andare subito alle urne ? perché dovrebbe spendere altri 40/50 milioni di euro per fare la campagna elettorale che non ha ( hanno incluso il PD e tutti gli altri cessi ) . 

Provate a fare campagna elettorale con 300 euro come quelli del M5S ospitati a casa della gente e in giro in camper poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Marzo 2018)

votare M5S e trovarsi Salvini Premier.
I grillini ne saranno entusiasti


----------



## vota DC (15 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In realtà io non lo vedrei come un inciucio.
> 
> Si parlerebbe della prima forza politica con più voti complessivi in Italia (5S) più il primo partito della coalizione vincente, partito che ha dominato al Nord ed è passato in pochi anni dal 4% al 17%, monopolizzando anche alcune regioni rosse come l'Emilia.
> 
> ...



È sempre inciucio. Andrebbe fatto governo di unità nazionale con dentro pure grasso e Meloni mentre gli aspiranti golpisti renzi e Berlusconi fuori, del resto sono renzi e Berlusconi ad avere tirato fuori l'incostituzionale italicum che poi ha portato il rosatellum.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> votare M5S e trovarsi Salvini Premier.
> I grillini ne saranno entusiasti



Mi sa che tanti si son già pentiti e ne sarebbero contenti.
Tipo questa signora 





PS: non escludo sia un fake, ma è molto verosimile. Il senso è che molti disinformati si sono informati nel dopo elezioni, ovvero l'opinione pubblica non è statica, si modifica.
Il voto purtroppo è interpretabile, ossia chi gridava al "governo non eletto" aveva le sue ragioni (uno che votò FI non votò per i governi PD), ma un Verdini lo interpreta come un voto ai deputati che poi responsabilmente hanno supportato un governo che avrebbe voluto anche l'elettore.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nel mio immaginario utopico di politica funziona cosi :
> 
> - faccio una campagna elettorale in cui dico x e y
> - prendo i miei voti
> ...



Sì, un parlamento sano dovrebbe saper produrre leggi anche senza una maggioranza schiacciante.



> La politica DOVREBBE essere facile ma non lo è perchè è contaminata dai soldi ( vedi Forza Italia e PD ) e l'unico modo per ristabilire un ordine sociale nella politica è togliere il vil denaro.
> 
> Sai perchè Berlusconi non vuole andare subito alle urne ? perché dovrebbe spendere altri 40/50 milioni di euro per fare la campagna elettorale che non ha ( hanno incluso il PD e tutti gli altri cessi ) .
> 
> Provate a fare campagna elettorale con 300 euro come quelli del M5S ospitati a casa della gente e in giro in camper poi ne riparliamo.



Purtroppo non ci sono più i fondi pubblici per la campagna elettorale, quindi entrano in gioco le sovvenzioni private, non so quanto FI sia deficitaria in tal senso.
Per quanto riguarda il M5S i deputati e gli iscritti devono già pagare 300 euro al mese alla Casaleggio Associati ( stando a Il Foglio ).
Quindi magari i singoli candidati hanno poco denaro, ma non certamente la Casaleggio...


----------



## Jaqen (15 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Inciuciare è il nano con il PD che fa di tutto per non CAMBIARE NULLA.
> 
> Se i 5stelle con la lega fanno un programma di 10 leggi da fare subito e le fanno questo è un passo avanti di 10 anni per il nostro paese non è un inciucio.



Che leggi con i leghisti? No vaccini, litighiamo un po' con l'Europa e spariamo ai barconi?

Dai Lollo, stai facendo di tutto per difendere il Movimento. Il collaborare con la Lega sarebbe il peggio del peggio e lo sanno pure tutti gli esponenti dei grillini


----------



## vota DC (15 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Che leggi con i leghisti? No vaccini, litighiamo un po' con l'Europa e spariamo ai barconi?
> 
> Dai Lollo, stai facendo di tutto per difendere il Movimento. Il collaborare con la Lega sarebbe il peggio del peggio e lo sanno pure tutti gli esponenti dei grillini



Sulla carta però la Lega è il partito più manettaro: erano solo loro e dipietro che votarono contro l'indulto. Il PD è diventato garantista e per non farsi mancare nulla ha speronato le navi dei migranti più volte deridendo la Lega che sa fare solo la voce grossa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Che leggi con i leghisti? No vaccini, litighiamo un po' con l'Europa e spariamo ai barconi?
> 
> Dai Lollo, stai facendo di tutto per difendere il Movimento. Il collaborare con la Lega sarebbe il peggio del peggio e lo sanno pure tutti gli esponenti dei grillini



Prova razionalmente a pensare a che alternative di governo ci sono ... prova


----------



## ignaxio (15 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mi sa che tanti si son già pentiti e ne sarebbero contenti.
> Tipo questa signora
> 
> 
> ...



vabbè, io non ho votato M5S, ma questo è palesemente un fake clamoroso


----------



## ignaxio (15 Marzo 2018)

Salvini è un politicante moooooolto furbo. Sicuro che farà l'accordo per poi far cadere il governo a breve e trarne tutto il vantaggio possibile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> vabbè, io non ho votato M5S, ma questo è palesemente un fake clamoroso



Non hanno ancora capito che più si inventano le notizie e più continuano ad aumentergli i consensi . 
E c’e anche chi li posta e li condivide .


----------



## ignaxio (15 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non hanno ancora capito che più si inventano le notizie e più continuano ad aumentergli i consensi .
> E c’e anche chi li posta e li condivide .



diciamo che stanno usando la stessa arma che è storica degli albori del m5s.. condividere bufale. 
La gente un po' "evoluta" non ci credeva prima e non ci crede nemmeno adesso.


----------



## rot-schwarz (15 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Purtroppo molti parlano di politica su sentito dire, senza essere aggiornati sulle dinamiche del momento e senza premurarsi di farlo, dei tifosi in pratica.
> 
> Alla Merkel, fortunatamente non con le bombe, ma con le armi del 21 secolo, i mercati finanziari, è riuscito quello in cui Hitler aveva fallito, sottomettere e controllare il resto d'Europa.
> 
> ...



le colpe dei governi d'italia, spagna, grecia e francia che negli ultimi anni non hanno fatto riforme..non e' colpa della germania, e noi italiani facciamo sempre le vittime, invece di cambiare, e parlano di reddito di cittadinanza che non esiste in germania, in germania c'e' il sussidio di disoccupazione, e guadagni il 60 % del l'ultimo reddito per 12 mesi, ma in in quei 12 mesi devi cercare attivamente un lavoro e devi accettare il lavoro proposto, per non avere ulteriori tagli..il resto e' tutto bla.bla.. iniziamo a produrre prodotti di alta fascia e dopo si esporta di piu', che la benzina in italia costa il 30 % in piu' della germania non e'colpa della germania, se il pubblico impiego in italia ha il doppio di impiegati della germania non e' colpa della germania, e la germania ha 20 millioni di abitanti in piu', i sprechi dell'ammistrazione italiana non e' colpa della germania sono tutti fatti interni..e dopo non parliamo della germania, l'ollanda esporta piu' dell'italia e ha soltanto 17 millioni di abitanti, i paesi baltici hanno una crescita economica in media del 5 % e come benessere hanno gia' superato le regioni meridionali con questo passo, in 5-10 anni saranno anche superiore alle regioni del nord..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> le colpe dei governi d'italia, spagna, grecia e francia che negli ultimi anni non hanno fatto riforme..non e' colpa della germania, e noi italiani facciamo sempre le vittime, invece di cambiare, *e parlano di reddito di cittadinanza che non esiste in germania, in germania c'e' il sussidio di disoccupazione, e guadagni il 60 % del l'ultimo reddito per 12 mesi*, ma in in quei 12 mesi devi cercare attivamente un lavoro e devi accettare il lavoro proposto, per non avere ulteriori tagli..il resto e' tutto bla.bla.. iniziamo a produrre prodotti di alta fascia e dopo si esporta di piu', che la benzina in italia costa il 30 % in piu' della germania non e'colpa della germania, se il pubblico impiego in italia ha il doppio di impiegati della germania non e' colpa della germania, e la germania ha 20 millioni di abitanti in piu', i sprechi dell'ammistrazione italiana non e' colpa della germania sono tutti fatti interni..e dopo non parliamo della germania, l'ollanda esporta piu' dell'italia e ha soltanto 17 millioni di abitanti, i paesi baltici hanno una crescita economica in media del 5 % e come benessere hanno gia' superato le regioni meridionali con questo passo, in 5-10 anni saranno anche superiore alle regioni del nord..



E pensare che tu ci vivi pure in Germania... in Germania esiste l'assegno di assistenza sociale, *si chiama Hartz IV* , viene elargito un importo di 399 euro al mese oltre l’alloggio e vengono aggiunte anche delle spese straordinarie , viene dato a tutti i disoccupati, anche a coloro che non hanno lavorato neppure un giorno, pertanto parliamo di puro assistenzialismo. Per favore confrontiamoci sempre informati e sulla realtà, gli slogan lasciamoli ai politici in campagna elettorale 

Per questa forma di "assistenzialismo" (pertanto diversa dal reddito di cittadinanza Grillino, che prevede la ricerca attiva di lavoro e l'obbligo di accettazione, previo la cancellazione) lo Stato tedesco eroga assegni a 3,4 milioni di famiglie, 7 milioni di assistiti. Spendendo oltre 50 miliardi di euro l’anno, a fronte dei 16 richiesti dal reddito di cittadinanza proposto.

*A tutti deve essere ben chiaro un concetto, è vero che la Germania, forte del suo "giusto" ruolo di paese leader dell'UE, impone con una rigidità che sfiora l'arroganza, il raggiungimento di determinati parametri economici, ma è altrettanto vero che come questi vengano raggiunti è stata una libera interpretazione degli ultimi governi italiani, cioè che i "sacrifici" siano stati tutti ripartiti sui semplici cittadini italiani, privilegiando le solite lobby bancarie, mafiose ecc. è stata volontà diretta dei vari Monti, Berlusconi, Renzi, Gentiloni, guidate dai conflitti d'interesse coi mercati finanziari, se gli stessi risultati li avremmo ottenuti con vere riforme strutturali e più eque la Merkel non avrebbe avuto ne potuto aver nulla da ridire.*
La stessa Germania ha in alcune occasioni sforato il limite del 3% e comunque utilizza "trucchetti" contabili per mantenerli. In più sfora anche negli accordi sulle quote di produzione.
Insomma la Germania e anche la Francia, curano i loro interessi nazionali, l'Italia dei "responsabili", misteriosamente no.

*Pertanto sui problemi interni della politica italiana ti do totalmente ragione*, gran parte delle colpe va fatta ricadere su di noi, per questo le forze politiche che negli ultimi 30 anni hano avuto più responsabilità nel mantenerli, anzi nell'accentuarli, PD e FI, devono essere cancellate, e chi gli sostiene ancora nonostante le evidenze, si macchia di tradimento alla nazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> diciamo che stanno usando la stessa arma che è storica degli albori del m5s.. condividere bufale.
> La gente un po' "evoluta" non ci credeva prima e non ci crede nemmeno adesso.



Concordo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> E pensare che tu ci vivi pure in Germania... in Germania esiste l'assegno di assistenza sociale, *si chiama Hartz IV* , viene elargito un importo di 399 euro al mese oltre l’alloggio e vengono aggiunte anche delle spese straordinarie , viene dato a tutti i disoccupati, anche a coloro che non hanno lavorato neppure un giorno, pertanto parliamo di puro assistenzialismo. Per favore confrontiamoci sempre informati e sulla realtà, gli slogan lasciamoli ai politici in campagna elettorale
> 
> Per questa forma di "assistenzialismo" (pertanto diversa dal reddito di cittadinanza Grillino, che prevede la ricerca attiva di lavoro e l'obbligo di accettazione, previo la cancellazione) lo Stato tedesco eroga assegni a 3,4 milioni di famiglie, 7 milioni di assistiti. Spendendo oltre 50 miliardi di euro l’anno, a fronte dei 16 richiesti dal reddito di cittadinanza proposto.
> 
> ...


----------



## juventino (16 Marzo 2018)

I terribili governi italiani della Prima Repubblica, collusi con Cosa Nostra, P2, che vivevano di clientelismo...allora perché il crucco che scrive su questo forum non ci spiega perché prima dell’UE e dell’euro la Germania arrancava e l’Italia era tra le prime potenze industriali al mondo, con un welfare che gli invidiava tutto il mondo?
Ci hanno fatto per anni il lavaggio del cervello, ci hanno fatto credere per anni che noi eravamo feccia, la fogna d’Europa, un circo arretrato rispetto al resto d’Europa “civile ed evoluta”, mentre noi avevamo l’orribile mostro cattivo Berlusconi che non faceva governare alla “povera sinistra italiana”.
Fate un favore a tutto il forum: la prossima volta che interviene in questi thread a farci la morale su come l’Italia dovrebbe essere governata e su come è bella la sua virtuosa Germania, bannatelo. Questo è davvero troppo considerato quel che i tedeschi e l’UE ci hanno fatto.
Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## juventino (16 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> E pensare che tu ci vivi pure in Germania... in Germania esiste l'assegno di assistenza sociale, *si chiama Hartz IV* , viene elargito un importo di 399 euro al mese oltre l’alloggio e vengono aggiunte anche delle spese straordinarie , viene dato a tutti i disoccupati, anche a coloro che non hanno lavorato neppure un giorno, pertanto parliamo di puro assistenzialismo. Per favore confrontiamoci sempre informati e sulla realtà, gli slogan lasciamoli ai politici in campagna elettorale
> 
> Per questa forma di "assistenzialismo" (pertanto diversa dal reddito di cittadinanza Grillino, che prevede la ricerca attiva di lavoro e l'obbligo di accettazione, previo la cancellazione) lo Stato tedesco eroga assegni a 3,4 milioni di famiglie, 7 milioni di assistiti. Spendendo oltre 50 miliardi di euro l’anno, a fronte dei 16 richiesti dal reddito di cittadinanza proposto.
> 
> ...



Non vuol dire un tubo, ogni paese le questioni di politica interna se le gestisce da solo. Ma vi rendete conto che di fatto è dal 2011 che l’Italia non può più sceglierai i governi da sola e governare senza diktat esterni? Scusate eh, ma come si fa a parlare di riforme non fatte, malgoverno eccetera quando di fatto sto paese non ha più sovranità nazionale e monetaria.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Marzo 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> diciamo che stanno usando la stessa arma che è storica degli albori del m5s.. condividere bufale.
> La gente un po' "evoluta" non ci credeva prima e non ci crede nemmeno adesso.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Concordo



Vero, ma raga spesso è proprio avvilente...

Sappiamo che i pensionati ipnotizzati da 30 anni dalle reti fininvest ce li siamo giocati, sopporto anche i menefreghisti che vanno a votare a pelle, senza un minimo di approfondimento..

Ma cavolo ci sono interi forum in tutta la rete, anche su You Tube con filmati diretti delle sedute in parlamento e delle dichiarazioni ufficiali dei ministri, spesso smentite nei fatti lo stesso giorno sucessivo, ci sono conferenze stampe dei partiti, ci sono dati economici da fonti ufficiali e istituzionali incontrovertibili...

eppure c'è sempre l'appassionato tuttologo politico, sprivo di ogni fonte attendibile, che ti posta: 
"ahhhh aiuto, siamo rovinatiiii, sono arrivati gli estremisti"
"Ragazzi la situazione è drammatica (chissà come mai?), occorre un governo di responsabilità... ovviamente con Berlusconi, Renzi, magari anche Monti"
"ahhh i fascistiiiii"
"ahhhh i communistiiii"
ecc. ecc. .(


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Marzo 2018)

[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]
E' vero che tecnicamente gli Stati hanno una certa libertà nel raggiungere i parametri, ma ad ogni manovra e proposta di legge è seguito un commento di un esponente della Troika "questo va bene, questo no, questo si". 
Inoltre anche i mercati, danno una risposta immediata (politica) a seguito del tipo di manovra o anche in seguito al gossip (la fake news della 'culona', il caso Ruby in cui non si è trovato alcun illecito...), precedendo, anticipando i risultati economici.
Non ultimo ci sono una miriade di leggi e leggine e indirizzi dell' UE da rispettare.
Il tutto connesso a Presidenti della Repubblica e Partiti e Premier che parlano di cedere sovranità (alto tradimento e attentato alla costituzione).


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]
> E' vero che tecnicamente gli Stati hanno una certa libertà nel raggiungere i parametri, ma ad ogni manovra e proposta di legge è seguito un commento di un esponente della Troika "questo va bene, questo no, questo si".
> Inoltre anche i mercati, danno una risposta immediata (politica) a seguito del tipo di manovra o anche in seguito al gossip (la fake news della 'culona', il caso Ruby in cui non si è trovato alcun illecito...), precedendo, anticipando i risultati economici.
> Non ultimo ci sono una miriade di leggi e leggine e indirizzi dell' UE da rispettare.
> Il tutto connesso a Presidenti della Repubblica e Partiti e Premier che parlano di cedere sovranità (alto tradimento e attentato alla costituzione).



Ultimamente sono d'accordo con te e la cosa mi preoccupa


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Marzo 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Non vuol dire un tubo*, ogni paese le questioni di politica interna se le gestisce da solo. Ma vi rendete conto che di fatto è dal 2011 che l’Italia non può più sceglierai i governi da sola e governare senza diktat esterni? Scusate eh, ma come si fa a parlare di riforme non fatte, malgoverno eccetera quando di fatto sto paese non ha più sovranità nazionale e monetaria.



Grazie, vi chiedo un favore personale, se avete dati ufficiali da sbattermi in faccia per contraddire le mie osservazioni, vi ringrazio, in quanto mi date un'opportunità di crescita, vi ringrazzio anche se mi esprimete una vostra valutazione personale se ben argomentata, ma vi riprego per l'ennesima volta di non parlare per slogan...

Una nazione come un qualsiasi persona ha tutto il diritto di decidere autonomamente il proprio destino, ma questo diritto decade nel momento in cui si impegna in un associazione, quello che ha fatto l'Italia dal dopo guerra con gli accordi della nato e dell'UE.
La decisione di aderire alla moneta unica è stata nostra, abbiamo visto che è stato possibile anche non aderire, abbiamo visto anche paesi uscire dall'UE, ultimi gli UK.

L'Europa ha le sue magagne evidenti, in primis le politiche troppo neoliberali, fra l'altro, non piovute dal cielo, ma decise dal parlamento europeo, in gran parte a guida popolare e social democratica, e guarda caso quali sono i nostri partiti iscritti a quell'area?

La UE ha le sue regole, molte da rivedere, e impone (fino a un certo punto, mica arriva con i carro armati) di rispettarle,
chiediamoci perchè, riguardo a quelle economiche, i nostri politici le applicano solo in maniera restrittiva e non espansive, ripeto occorre raggiungere un obiettivo, sta a noi decidere come, evidentemente le ricette FI, PD e Lega (qui proviamo a dare una dubbia chance a Salvini, visto che la lega comandava meno e si è astenuta (ma non ha votato contrario) dalle leggi del governo Monti), cioè le politiche dei partiti che fondamentalmente ci hanno governato sono state ampiamente ingiuste socialmente e perdenti economicamente, 
i dati macro economici (*non lo starnazzare di Grillo*) lo dimostrano appieno, paese con altissimo debito pubblico, in gran parte apportato dai governi Berlusconi, altissimo grado di disoccupazione giovanile, perdita di Pil fra i più grandi d'Europa in tempi di recessione mondiali e ripresa con il tasso più basso in momenti positivi come questi, di cui occorrerebbe invece approfittare.
L'ultimo governo PD ha portato un ulteriore aumento spropositato del debito pubblico.
Insomma, al di là della Germania che deve essere un attimo rimessa in riga, l'incompetenza per non dire la malafede è sostanzialmente nostra.

Un ultima cosa, checchè se ne dica noi siamo ancora un grande paese guida a livello mondiale, per storia, capacità tecnologica, cultura e non solo, purtroppo affossato da una classe politica e da un elettorato incompetente, *ricordo a tutti che nell'UE siamo un contributore primario, cioè doniamo più di quello che riceviamo*

In ultimo chiediamoci come mai l'UE ci richiede anche politiche avanzate che ci rifiutiamo di applicare al costo di salate multe, nel sociali (ad esempio il reddito di sussistenza) e a livello ambientale (purificatori acque non costruiti o mal gestiti), caccia (con norme comunitarie sempre violate).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]
> E' vero che tecnicamente gli Stati hanno una certa libertà nel raggiungere i parametri, ma ad ogni manovra e proposta di legge è seguito un commento di un esponente della Troika "questo va bene, questo no, questo si".
> Inoltre anche i mercati, danno una risposta immediata (politica) a seguito del tipo di manovra o anche in seguito al gossip (la fake news della 'culona', il caso Ruby in cui non si è trovato alcun illecito...), precedendo, anticipando i risultati economici.
> Non ultimo ci sono una miriade di leggi e leggine e indirizzi dell' UE da rispettare.
> Il tutto connesso a Presidenti della Repubblica e Partiti e Premier che parlano di cedere sovranità (alto tradimento e attentato alla costituzione).



Non ti posso contraddire (tranne il vergognoso caso Ruby, ma archiviamolo), fà parte dell'abbondante porzione dell'UE che non funziona, da modificare.

A mio parere è un muro da abbattere, qualche margine di manovra per farlo esiste e secondo me una Lega sincera o un M5S, aiutati anche dal continuo aumento di paesi europei con governi nazionalisti, potrebbero farlo, 
mentre nei precedenti governi lo scopo era cementarlo quel muro.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Una nazione come un qualsiasi persona ha tutto il diritto di decidere autonomamente il proprio destino, ma questo diritto decade nel momento in cui si impegna in un associazione, quello che ha fatto l'Italia dal dopo guerra con gli accordi della nato e dell'UE.
> La decisione di aderire alla moneta unica è stata nostra, abbiamo visto che è stato possibile anche non aderire, abbiamo visto anche paesi uscire dall'UE, ultimi gli UK.
> 
> L'Europa ha le sue magagne evidenti, in primis le politiche troppo neoliberali, fra l'altro, non piovute dal cielo, ma decise dal parlamento europeo, in gran parte a guida popolare e social democratica, e guarda caso quali sono i nostri partiti iscritti a quell'area?



Sei un pò impreciso qui:
- facendo parte di un'associazione abbiamo doveri e dovremmo avere anche diritti, specie in quanto membri fondatori; invece non contiamo quasi niente, contando soprattutto Germania e Francia.
- la decisione di aderire all' Euro non è stata "nostra", l'ha deciso Prodi, è stata una decisione elitaria, io e te non c'entriamo nulla, non c'è stata votazione nè referendum 
- l'uscita dall' UE dipende dalla volontà stessa della UE ( la pagina FB del parlamento europeo continua a propagandare un video in cui si pavoneggia di questo suo potere esclusivo "non potete uscire senza la nostra approvazione", vero e proprio bullismo)
che associazione è una da cui non puoi più uscire una volta entrato? per me è un'associazione criminale: è dalla mafia che non ne puoi più uscire
- il parlamento europeo è solo uno dei tre organi della UE, ed ha compiti marginali (non di indirizzo e decisioni strategiche) quello più importante è il Consiglio, composto da vari ministri dei singoli stati (quindi eletti a livello nazionale, oppure nemmeno eletti, ma dei tecnici extraparlamentari). Il deficit democratico dell' Unione è un problema notorio.

Uscire dall' UE, tra l'altro, vorrebbe uscire dal mantenimento di quel mostro burocratico che ha sedi in Bruxelles, Strasburgo e Lussemburgo. Un mostro burocratico per certi versi peggiore e più sprecone dei nostri palazzi: noi dovremmo abbassare i costi della nostra politica ma l'UE non ha nulla da insegnarci su questo punto. 

Vogliamo diminuire i costi della politica? ( sicuramente un punto di accordo tra Salvini e Di Maio) Rimanendo nella UE, foraggiando quei palazzi pieni di burocrati inutili ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Marzo 2018)

figliodeldioodino ha scritto:


> sei un pò impreciso qui:
> - facendo parte di un'associazione abbiamo doveri e dovremmo avere anche diritti, specie in quanto membri fondatori; invece non contiamo quasi niente, contando soprattutto germania e francia. *vero, ma siamo addirittura un contribuente primario, chi mette dei soldi perdendoci? Non ravvisi alcune colpe dei nostri governi nazionali?*
> - la decisione di aderire all' euro non è stata "nostra", l'ha deciso prodi, è stata una decisione elitaria, io e te non c'entriamo nulla, non c'è stata votazione nè referendum - *vero, ma attenzione questo è da sempre anche un cavallo di battaglia del m5s*
> - l'uscita dall' ue dipende dalla volontà stessa della ue ( la pagina fb del parlamento europeo continua a propagandare un video in cui si pavoneggia di questo suo potere esclusivo "non potete uscire senza la nostra approvazione", vero e proprio bullismo)
> ...



.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Marzo 2018)

La Svezia mantiene la Corona come moneta ma non ha chiesto di uscire dall'UE. La Danimarca ha tenuto un referendum con esito negativo sull'adozione dell'Euro. La GB sta negoziando l'uscita, non può lasciare unilateralmente, bisogna ridefinire, ricreare rapporti e trattati con l'Unione.
"Qualsiasi accordo relativo all'uscita richiederà il consenso del Parlamento [europeo]"


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



min 0:18








Fossi il grande imperatore d'Italia uscirei unilateralmente da Euro e Unione e Schengen oggi stesso... Un governo italiano euroscettico sonderà cosa si può cambiare, cercando alleanze negli altri Paesi membri. Uscire solo dall'Euro è una mezza via a cui cmq l' UE si opporrebbe, quindi sarebbero da mollare entrambe.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La Svezia mantiene la Corona come moneta ma non ha chiesto di uscire dall'UE. La Danimarca ha tenuto un referendum con esito negativo sull'adozione dell'Euro. La GB sta negoziando l'uscita, non può lasciare unilateralmente, bisogna ridefinire, ricreare rapporti e trattati con l'Unione.
> "Qualsiasi accordo relativo all'uscita richiederà il consenso del Parlamento [europeo]"
> 
> 
> ...



Scusa, lapsus, naturalmente chiedevo della Norvegia non della Svezia.

Che dirti, questa Europa non può continuare, io sono convinto che con dei governi non di burattini, qualcosa si possa fare, guarda che è stata fatta ad arte una propaganda che ha giustificato la distruzione dello stato sociale Italiano mascherandolo per necessità data dallo stato di debolezza verso l'Europa e i mercati, un vero alto tradimento verso la nazione dei nostri governi (manco eletti), non so se esistono i fondamenti costituzionali per essere perseguito con la legge marziale.
Ma noi ora siamo la terza forza in Europa, paese fondatore e ripeto contribuente primario, con un pò di furbizia e autorevolezza da parte di un vero governo nazionalista, potremmo spezzare l'asse francotedesco, secondo me nemmeno così solido, essere noi il vero ago della bilancia.
dato anche il vento che tira in generale, certo non si ottenesse nulla il passo è l'abbandono


----------



## vota DC (16 Marzo 2018)

La Norvegia è furba e sta nell'efta assieme alla Svizzera mi pare.


----------



## juventino (16 Marzo 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La Norvegia è furba e sta nell'efta assieme alla Svizzera mi pare.



La Svizzera fra un po’ proclamerà festa nazionale il giorno in cui votò contro l’entrata nell’UE.


----------



## rot-schwarz (16 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> E pensare che tu ci vivi pure in Germania... in Germania esiste l'assegno di assistenza sociale, *si chiama Hartz IV* , viene elargito un importo di 399 euro al mese oltre l’alloggio e vengono aggiunte anche delle spese straordinarie , viene dato a tutti i disoccupati, anche a coloro che non hanno lavorato neppure un giorno, pertanto parliamo di puro assistenzialismo. Per favore confrontiamoci sempre informati e sulla realtà, gli slogan lasciamoli ai politici in campagna elettorale
> 
> Per questa forma di "assistenzialismo" (pertanto diversa dal reddito di cittadinanza Grillino, che prevede la ricerca attiva di lavoro e l'obbligo di accettazione, previo la cancellazione) lo Stato tedesco eroga assegni a 3,4 milioni di famiglie, 7 milioni di assistiti. Spendendo oltre 50 miliardi di euro l’anno, a fronte dei 16 richiesti dal reddito di cittadinanza proposto.
> 
> ...



Hartz 4 e assistenza sociale e non un reddito di cittadinanza e in maggiorparte dei casi, ti pagano l'affitto, ma non L'affitto di mille euro devi cambiare appartamento, allora ti pagano l'affitto, la luce, ma il lavoro te la devi cercare i italia il reddito di cittadinaza lo vogliono portare a quasi 800 euro, in germania non ne prendi..io da conto mio toglierei anche hartz 4 in gemania c'e' lavoro la maggiorparte che prendono hartz 4 non vogliono lavorare e sfruttano sfruttano lo stato e purtroppo anche molti italiani che vivono in germania 75000 italiani su 700000 prendono hartz 4 e di questi per dire la verita' molti non vogliono integrarsi

e l'italia il reddito di cittadinaza non se lo puo permettere soldi non ne ha..tagliate i sprechi e i privilegi abbassate le tasse e dopo si vedra'


----------



## rot-schwarz (16 Marzo 2018)

a parte io credo che l'attuale generazione italiana vive sulla luna..ma vi volete cambiare !!!! nel 1992 L'italia era quasi fallita la lira si svaluto' del 30 % e l'unica politica economica che i governi italiani fecero dal 1973 al 1990 era svalutare la lira per essere competitivi..troppo facile oggi questo non funziona piu' qui sul forum parlano dei svizzeri, ma il franco e' svizzero e' ancora piu' forte del euro, ma perche' L'economia svizzera funziona? il 90 % dei prodotti svizzeri sono di alta qualita', quelli italiani, spagnoli e francesi solo a tratti di alta qualita', con concorrenza cinese non hai possbilita' di competere, hai solo una chance di produrre prodotti di alta fascia, se andate su un sito italiano di elettronica e guardate le marche italiane e quelle tedesche si nota la differenza a quale fascia di mercato i prodotti sono indirizzati


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Hartz 4 e assistenza sociale e non un reddito di cittadinanza e in maggiorparte dei casi, ti pagano l'affitto, ma non L'affitto di mille euro devi cambiare appartamento, allora ti pagano l'affitto, la luce, ma il lavoro te la devi cercare i italia il reddito di cittadinaza lo vogliono portare a quasi 800 euro, in germania non ne prendi..io da conto mio toglierei anche hartz 4 in gemania c'e' lavoro la maggiorparte che prendono hartz 4 non vogliono lavorare e sfruttano sfruttano lo stato e purtroppo anche molti italiani che vivono in germania 75000 italiani su 700000 prendono hartz 4 e di questi per dire la verita' molti non vogliono integrarsi
> 
> e l'italia il reddito di cittadinaza non se lo puo permettere soldi non ne ha..tagliate i sprechi e i privilegi abbassate le tasse e dopo si vedra'



Ok grazie dei consigli, ma come direbbe [MENTION=866]FiglioDelDioOdino[/MENTION] le cose di casa nostra lasciatele gestire a noi


----------



## rot-schwarz (16 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ok grazie dei consigli, ma come direbbe [MENTION=866]FiglioDelDioOdino[/MENTION] le cose di casa nostra lasciatele gestire a noi


cacciate prima 1 millione di statali che non fanno niente tutto il giorno con i soldi risparmiati forse..rimane qualche spicciolo, l'italia i soldi non ne ha 400 milliardi euro di debiti verso la banca centrale europea /target 2) che grazie a draghi l'italia si rifinanzia con il 2 %, se se ne va draghi e la banca centrale europea non compra piu' i debiti italiani una banca italiana dopo l'altra fallisce e dopo parliamo di argentina 2.0


----------



## juventino (16 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> a parte io credo che l'attuale generazione italiana vive sulla luna..ma vi volete cambiare !!!! nel 1992 L'italia era quasi fallita la lira si svaluto' del 30 % e l'unica politica economica che i governi italiani fecero dal 1973 al 1990 era svalutare la lira per essere competitivi..troppo facile oggi questo non funziona piu' qui sul forum parlano dei svizzeri, ma il franco e' svizzero e' ancora piu' forte del euro, ma perche' L'economia svizzera funziona? il 90 % dei prodotti svizzeri sono di alta qualita', quelli italiani, spagnoli e francesi solo a tratti di alta qualita', con concorrenza cinese non hai possbilita' di competere, hai solo una chance di produrre prodotti di alta fascia, se andate su un sito italiano di elettronica e guardate le marche italiane e quelle tedesche si nota la differenza a quale fascia di mercato i prodotti sono indirizzati



Ma l’economia italiana te la conosci? Ma che cavolo c’entrano l’elettrinonica o l’informatica? L’Italia è SEMPRE stata il top nel manifatturiero, nel turismo, nell’agricoltura e nella produzione di cibo, oltre ad aver avuto sempre un ruolo di rilievo nel lusso (che però è un mercato di nicchia). All’Italia di fare concorrenza a paesi come il Giappone, la Cina o gli USA non gliene mai importato un tubo. 
È un paese che nella sua storia dal dopoguerra ha sempre avuto un ruolo ben definito nell’economia mondiale, ma che chiaramente non stava bene a Francia e soprattutto Germania, che hanno approfittato di una classe politica di incapaci e venduti (insediatasi al posto di quella piena di difetti, ma assolutamente più sveglia della Prima Repubblica) per maciullarci e prendersi il nostro posto nel mondo. Questa è la verità.


----------



## rot-schwarz (16 Marzo 2018)

allora non volete capire..la politica economica italiana e i prodotti italiani andavano diciamo bene fino al 1990, da quando la cina e altri paesi asiatici si sono aperti economicamente l'italia e' in grande dificolta' si l'italia ha nel manufattiero la sua forza ma e' troppo poco per mantenere un livello alto di crescita economica..l'economia italiana non si e' rinnovata come pero' doveva farlo..e se un paese come L'ollanda esporta piu' del'italia ci sara una ragione..la francia non sta messo meglio dell'italia l'unica cosa che e' differente i servizi sono migliori e la corruzione e minore ma per l'economia e' in dificolta', ha perso come l'italia quote di mercato..l'agricoltura come hai citato l'italia dovrebbe fare molto di piu' ma anche qui in germania se vai nei supercati i prodotti di frutta, verdura vengono la maggiorparte dall'ollanda anche i pommodori, le mele vengono da bolzano ma il resto qui non ne vedi molto..i formaggi, spumante e il vino si vendono bene, la moda anche ma se guardu sul etichetto, non c'e' scritto made italy ma made in tunisia, made in turkey e made in thailand, automobili soltanto le 500, si vedono piu' skoda e seat che fiat e alfa romeo, dopo parlate male delle auto tedesche per il diesel-gate per ogni bmw venduta in italia, lÄitalia ci guadagna di piu' che da una fiat prodotta in polonia, la bmw ha le ruote pirelli, i freni di brembo, cruscotto e la marcia automatica e' italiana, i sedili sono italiani..solo per dire..allora ci sono delle eccellenze ma non sono abbastanza


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> allora non volete capire..la politica economica italiana e i prodotti italiani andavano diciamo bene fino al 1990, da quando la cina e altri paesi asiatici si sono aperti economicamente l'italia e' in grande dificolta' si l'italia ha nel manufattiero la sua forza ma e' troppo poco per mantenere un livello alto di crescita economica..l'economia italiana non si e' rinnovata come pero' doveva farlo..e se un paese come L'ollanda esporta piu' del'italia ci sara una ragione..la francia non sta messo meglio dell'italia l'unica cosa che e' differente i servizi sono migliori e la corruzione e minore ma per l'economia e' in dificolta', ha perso come l'italia quote di mercato..l'agricoltura come hai citato l'italia dovrebbe fare molto di piu' ma anche qui in germania se vai nei supercati i prodotti di frutta, verdura vengono la maggiorparte dall'ollanda anche i pommodori, le mele vengono da bolzano ma il resto qui non ne vedi molto..i formaggi, spumante e il vino si vendono bene, la moda anche ma se guardu sul etichetto, non c'e' scritto made italy ma made in tunisia, made in turkey e made in thailand, automobili soltanto le 500, si vedono piu' skoda e seat che fiat e alfa romeo, dopo parlate male delle auto tedesche per il diesel-gate per ogni bmw venduta in italia, lÄitalia ci guadagna di piu' che da una fiat prodotta in polonia, la bmw ha le ruote pirelli, i freni di brembo, cruscotto e la marcia automatica e' italiana, i sedili sono italiani..solo per dire..allora ci sono delle eccellenze ma non sono abbastanza



Temo che dalla Germania hai una visione un pò distorta della realtà italiana,
noi abbiamo da molti anni, perfino sotto gli ultimi tremendi governi, 
sia un avanzo primario statale che un avanzo commerciale con l'estero,
il primo è più sostenuto di quello tedesco, il secondo vive un trend in crescita.

Ciò che ci ammazza è il debito pubblico e gli interessi da pagare, insomma è una questione finanziaria,
ci costano circa 100 miliardi anno, se pensi che un risparmiatore normale, sul conto corrente riceve mediamente degli interessi del 1%, capisci che non dovrebbe costarci più di una 20 di miliardi l'anno. Capisci che nonostante tutto il risparmio medio delle famiglie italiane è ancora uno dei più elevati in Europa, si potrebbe portare tutto il debito pubblico in Italia, ma evidentemente le logiche neoliberiste lo impediscono.

Per quello che riguarda la produzione, se vogliamo fare un raffronto fra Germania e Italia, la prima è irraggiungibile per noi sulla grande produzione industriale e metalurgica, insomma Auto, elettrodemestici, acciaio, elettronica industriale e così via,

Di contro siete pesantemente deficitari nei nostri confronti in molti altri campi che comunque portano fatturato: turismo, arte, cultura, moda, agroalimentare, in più abbiamo tantissime eccellenze, in tutti i campi produttivi, composte da realtà quasi artigianali, che negli ultimi anni son state massacrate dalle politiche nazionali, ma vanno recuperate, io ho molti amici tecnici, che vanno in trasferta in tutto il mondo a lavorare, anche in Germania.

Un altro riscontro lo si può notare nel settore più avanzato, l'industria spaziale, la nostra realtà produttiva è minuscola, ma nei progetti Nasa e ASE le cose più tecnologiche sono molto spesso affidate a noi, soprattutto dove serve fantasia e sviluppo.

In realtà le economie tedesche e italiane sono complementari, a noi i problemi e le rivalità in ambito europeo nascono con la Francia in primis e secondariamente con la Spagna, visto che le produzione sono più in concorrenza.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Marzo 2018)

Anche per me la svalutazione non è la via per il progresso economico. Dovremmo puntare sulla qualità dei prodotti, prezzandoli più alti, Non cercando di far concorrenza a Cina e altri Paesi in via di sviluppo.
Quando avevamo una lira debole, l'economia andava bene, ma noi cittadini eravamo da secondo mondo in Europa. Per i salari più bassi.
Che vuol dire che un tedesco o un inglese comprare una bmw era una cosa, per un italiano tutt'altra cosa... Andare in vacanza in UK o in America un sogno. Mentre per quelli venire in Italia era fare una vacanza cheap.
Idem per gli elettrodomestici, computer, smartphone: ogni prodotto che abbia un prezzo mondiale. Se hai una moneta forte puoi permetterteli, se continui a svalutare continui ad impoverirti.
Inoltre c'è da considerare che siamo energeticamente dipendenti: se svaluti, di colpo il petrolio e l'energia elettrica importata da Francia e Slovenia salgono. Così come le materie prime.

Mentre se hai un prodotto di qualità, puoi permetterti di venderlo ad un prezzo maggiore. Così anche per i prodotti agricoli. Vuoi un pomodoro italiano, lo paghi. Se vuoi risparmiare lo prendi tunsino.


----------



## rot-schwarz (16 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Anche per me la svalutazione non è la via per il progresso economico. Dovremmo puntare sulla qualità dei prodotti, prezzandoli più alti, Non cercando di far concorrenza a Cina e altri Paesi in via di sviluppo.
> Quando avevamo una lira debole, l'economia andava bene, ma noi cittadini eravamo da secondo mondo in Europa. Per i salari più bassi.
> Che vuol dire che un tedesco o un inglese comprare una bmw era una cosa, per un italiano tutt'altra cosa... Andare in vacanza in UK o in America un sogno. Mentre per quelli venire in Italia era fare una vacanza cheap.
> Idem per gli elettrodomestici, computer, smartphone: ogni prodotto che abbia un prezzo mondiale. Se hai una moneta forte puoi permetterteli, se continui a svalutare continui ad impoverirti.
> ...



concordo al 100 % soltanto con prodotti di alta fascia l'italia fara' strada e in tutti campi, l'italia ha delle eccelenze anche in germania apprezono le componistiche metalmeccaniche per le auto tedesche come mercedes, bmw, il 20 % della bmw sono pezzi fatti in italia..non e' soltanto colpa dello stato che molte imprenditori hanno fallito, sono gli imprenditori stessi che non hanno reagito in fretta..la cina e' il problema numero uno per l'italia.. per vincere la scommessa dobbiamo superarli sulla qualita' ..l'euro e' un problema per l'italia perche e' troppo forte per i prodotti italiani, e il governo fino al 2001 poteva tramite la svalutazione della lira dare ossigeno all'industria italiana, adesso questo non e' piu' possibile allora solo prodotti di alta qualita e ottimo servizio..questa e' la strada da fare


----------

